
Adobe cancels all user accounts in Venezuela to comply with Trump order - johnhenry
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/10/adobe-cancels-all-user-accounts-in-venezuela-to-comply-with-trump-order/
======
newscracker
This may not affect the majority of Adobe’s customers (which I’d guess is
outside Venezuela), but the takeaway for me is that anything you subscribe to
is at the whims of someone else. You as a paying user have no control over it,
leave alone any kind of ownership or licensing terms that would allow you to
use it whenever, wherever (like with non-subscription software that you
purchase, download and install). It’s the same as DRM, just in a different
form. Subscription doesn’t necessarily mean the model adopted by Adobe and
others, but it’s becoming common to keep customers locked in. “You’re a pirate
and a thief until we can phone home and verify you’re not” is the way
customers are treated.

In this case, Adobe is also being dishonest. It will allow users to download
their data till around the end of this month but will not offer refunds
because the executive order means no dealings/interactions are allowed. How
convenient an interpretation, Adobe! Shame!

Whenever you can, vote with your wallet for freedom, and let these
subscription services know that you desire, and deserve, to be treated better.

